# Skilled Employment Reference letter



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone there who applied for ACS for below occupation 

Please let me know what needs to be filled in Duties / Responsibilities / Activities for Skilled Employment Reference letter. If anybody who applied for same occupation and ACS assessment is positive, please provide the correct data you used. 

OCCUPATION - Computer Network and Systems Engineer

ANZSCO CODE - 263111

ASSESSING AUTHORITY - ACS.

Thanks in advance 
Alex


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone there who applied for ACS for below occupation
> 
> ...


Same thing for me but with , Currently I am working as a Tech Lead and I need to know what information I should put in my Reference letter to get the positive response from ACS for following below details. 

OCCUPATION - Software Engineer

ANZSCO CODE - 261313

ASSESSING AUTHORITY - ACS.


Thanks in Advance.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone there who applied for ACS for below occupation
> 
> ...



Check the responsibilities from here : https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/263111.php

Also, dont just copy paste and put your other relevant responsibilities as well.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Check the responsibilities from here : https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/263111.php
> 
> Also, dont just copy paste and put your other relevant responsibilities as well.


Thanks a lot Sunlight11 you have pointed in right direction......


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation. Since i'm in a small company, my work role encompasses almost everything listed in https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/263111.php and https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/262113.php So, once I apply for ACS assessment and if they assess me as Systems Administrator and not Computer Network and Systems Engineer, should I repay any fees or will that be applicable only if I go for a re-assessment?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sunnyboi said:


> I'm in a similar situation. Since i'm in a small company, my work role encompasses almost everything listed in https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/263111.php and https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/262113.php So, once I apply for ACS assessment and if they assess me as Systems Administrator and not Computer Network and Systems Engineer, should I repay any fees or will that be applicable only if I go for a re-assessment?


Hi Sunnybol,

Firstly, i would like to give you a good solution to your problem. Firstly, pick out the occupation which has great demand and many jobs in Ausy that may be your position of interest as well. Now, check out its job description on the above site. Try to get letter of responsibilities for that chosen occupation. But, you may include some few responsibilities from other occupation as well in your letters. I mean, for example, if you want to receive skills assessment for system admin, just put all its account abilities in letter of responsibility and few of computer engineer's duties as additional duties. In this way, you can get your positive outcome for your area of interest so that you can prevent yourself from all other issues you mentioned.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Sunnybol,
> 
> Firstly, i would like to give you a good solution to your problem. Firstly, pick out the occupation which has great demand and many jobs in Ausy that may be your position of interest as well. Now, check out its job description on the above site. Try to get letter of responsibilities for that chosen occupation. But, you may include some few responsibilities from other occupation as well in your letters. I mean, for example, if you want to receive skills assessment for system admin, just put all its account abilities in letter of responsibility and few of computer engineer's duties as additional duties. In this way, you can get your positive outcome for your area of interest so that you can prevent yourself from all other issues you mentioned.
> 
> ...


Sathiya,

Thanks for the advice and that's exactly what I've asked in my post. In case, I apply for Computer Network Engineer and ACS assesses me as sys admin, would I have the option to accept it(if I want) without paying again?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sunnyboi said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for the advice and that's exactly what I've asked in my post. In case, I apply for Computer Network Engineer and ACS assesses me as sys admin, would I have the option to accept it(if I want) without paying again?


Hi Sunnyboi,

Well, let me know some things from your end. Did you receive any letter of responsibilities from your past or present employers? What they actually mentioned there? Just check out them and also check the number of positions anounced by DIAC for both occupations for this year and choose the occupation that has more vacancies. If unfortunately, your skills are assessed by ACS as Sys admin, again check the number of this occupational seats and then you can proceed providing that your sure to get visa with this assessment.

One morething is that this outcome will not influence the jobs you are going to work in Ausralia. For instance, My skills are evaluated as Telecom network ngineer. Howeve, i can work as Telecom field engineer, Telecom engineer or Telecom network enginee or even as a cook/chef in a hotel in Aus. So, there is no need to worry about the outcome of ACS. what you really need to concern is that with that assessment, can you can visa without fail or not?

thats it.

Hope this could clarify your doubts.

Regards,
Sathiyaseelan


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying Sathiyaseelan


----------



## AmitHooda (Jan 12, 2015)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Sunnyboi,
> 
> Well, let me know some things from your end. Did you receive any letter of responsibilities from your past or present employers? What they actually mentioned there? Just check out them and also check the number of positions anounced by DIAC for both occupations for this year and choose the occupation that has more vacancies. If unfortunately, your skills are assessed by ACS as Sys admin, again check the number of this occupational seats and then you can proceed providing that your sure to get visa with this assessment.
> 
> ...


Hello Sathiyaseelan,
I was facing similar concerns and Your post helped me too.

Thank you.


----------

